# Columbia University - How are you paying for it?



## FuschiaFlows

If y'all don't mind me asking, how do you intend to finance your film degree should you get in? Loans? Savings? Family? etc.


----------



## mandrewvi

FuschiaFlows said:


> If y'all don't mind me asking, how do you intend to finance your film degree should you get in? Loans? Savings? Family? etc.


I am planning to dip into some savings, but mainly rely on loans.


----------



## mcama

FuschiaFlows said:


> If y'all don't mind me asking, how do you intend to finance your film degree should you get in? Loans? Savings? Family? etc.



loans and saved money.


----------

